# Officially declined



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Official Knuckle dragg3r


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

What if "Official" was a 50 year old White Guy in a Suit/Tie? Personally, I decline everyone who is 10 (or more) minutes away, no matter what Name they use in their profile.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

But she was a 5* pax.
Probably her 3rd "new account" that week! :biggrin:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Once I declined "Mojo" 10 minutes away.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I decline if they are using obvious fake names. Got a ping for a rider while already having one in car. He was about 2 blocks from my drop off. After dropping of my rider his info pops up. His name is Dad. I think for security reasons Pax should use their real name.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> I decline if they are using obvious fake names. Got a ping for a rider while already having one in car. He was about 2 blocks from my drop off. After dropping of my rider his info pops up. His name is Dad. I think for security reasons Pax should use their real name.


-------------
I had a request at 11:00pm from Serial Killer. They are still waiting for me to arrive.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------
> I had a request at 11:00pm from Serial Killer. They are still waiting for me to arrive.


Damn, forget carrying a gun, carry an Uzi instead.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

My very first request with life was with “Smokey”, and he was doing just that in his profile pic. After hours at the mall and who knows where the destination was, not a great way to start off.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Damn, forget carrying a gun, carry an Uzi instead.


Don't look in my purse.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

iheartsubarus said:


> My very first request with life was with "Smokey", and he was doing just that in his profile pic. After hours at the mall and who knows where the destination was, not a great way to start off.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

I used to carry a gun, then stopped. I live in Hampton Roads where there are about 18 different military bases. You cant have a firearm on base and they wont hold it at the gate till you do your drop off. So when I did carry, I had to drop off the guys at the gates.....which sucked for them. So I stopped carrying so I can bring these drunk sleepy guys right to their barracks. With that said, I still don't get on every base....I get on about half of them.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Why aren’t we making money driving to pax?

If we are I’m not seeing it on the pay summary.

We give away hundreds of dollars in free miles every week just driving to pax.

U/L doesn’t care how far we drive. In fact they intentionally have us driving at least .5 - 1.5 miles or more to pax each trip.

Given how little these rides pay it’s not right.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> I decline if they are using obvious fake names. Got a ping for a rider while already having one in car. He was about 2 blocks from my drop off. After dropping of my rider his info pops up. His name is Dad. I think for security reasons Pax should use their real name.


I didn't notice the name at first but did cancel.


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

I declined one last night....Stayjuicy or some bs like that.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I didn't notice the name at first but did cancel.
> View attachment 400500


To be fair, that is potentially a real name. Bich is of Vietnamese origin. As a side note, so is Phuc.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AshyLarry81 said:


> To be fair, that is potentially a real name. Bich is of Vietnamese origin. As a side note, so is Phuc.


I've heard of Phuc but not that one. I don't do Uber anymore, so I'll never know if the person had a legit name. At night, I wasn't going to risk it with a fake name.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I've heard of Phuc but not that one. I don't do Uber anymore, so I'll never know if the person had a legit name. At night, I wasn't going to risk it with a fake name.


How does feel to regain your sanity


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 399735


another pictograph. I tire of these clueless people who post this stuff.

I can not believe you drivers decline a ride 10 minutes away.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> How does feel to regain your sanity


I'm still doing s little Lyft. Once I find a professional job, my sanity and intelligence will return, hopefully.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I'm still doing s little Lyft. Once I find a professional job, my sanity and intelligence will return, hopefully.


What type of work are looking for


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

how to you judge a person by there user name
look at the eta and rating if its ok get that ride move on.
(OW i dont like this persons name im not taking them) lol get over yourself


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cabledawg said:


> I used to carry a gun, then stopped. I live in Hampton Roads where there are about 18 different military bases. You cant have a firearm on base and they wont hold it at the gate till you do your drop off. So when I did carry, I had to drop off the guys at the gates.....which sucked for them. So I stopped carrying so I can bring these drunk sleepy guys right to their barracks. With that said, I still don't get on every base....I get on about half of them.


Military bases are gun free zones. Whenever anyone starts shooting up a base, the military calls the local police to come and save them, because no one on base has any guns! :roflmao:


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Invisible said:


> I've heard of Phuc but not that one. I don't do Uber anymore, so I'll never know if the person had a legit name. At night, I wasn't going to risk it with a fake name.


I had an Arabian classmate named Fukker, and an Indian one named Ashole (just one s). Both legally changed their names after coming to the US.
Also had an Indian female freind named Titi who also changed her name.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Slim Pete said:


> I had an Arabian classmate named Fukker, and an Indian one named Ashole (just one s). Both legally changed their names after coming to the US.
> Also had an Indian female freind named Titi who also changed her name.


I could see why they changed their names here. The best Indian name I across w/ Uber was: No man (like Norman with no r).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> What if "Official" was a 50 year old White Guy in a Suit/Tie? Personally, I decline everyone who is 10 (or more) minutes away, no matter what Name they use in their profile.


Doesn't matter. Any doofus name gets ignored.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I have never declined a pax, and the streak is more important than profits. Now, you can obey the road rules and drive slowly or take the wrong exit. This gives the algo a slight opening to switch the drivers 👍 99.9% of the time, pax is close by. Cal Ripken is known for his streak, not for his play on the field.
I cannot remember the last time I had a long pick up🤔 maybe 3 months back to a hospital.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

𝚙𝚑𝚞𝚌 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚋𝚒𝚌h are common Vietnamese names.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Once I picked up a lady named Dikshit, she had her full name on the profile...and good looking 👍


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

One of my favorite riders was *Carfender*, an interesting Indian chap.

Always nice picking up *Jesús*, makes me feel like St. Christopher.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Slim Pete said:


> I had an Arabian classmate named Fukker, and an Indian one named Ashole (just one s). Both legally changed their names after coming to the US.
> Also had an Indian female freind named Titi who also changed her name.


They should start a law firm. Ashole Titi Fukker has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

BeansnRice said:


> Why aren't we making money driving to pax?
> 
> If we are I'm not seeing it on the pay summary.
> 
> ...


You're just now figuring this out?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Lyft is so ridiculous.

I made the mistake of trying them out again after over 6 months, thinking maybe they've improved.

They haven't. App sucks worse than ever, pings are ridiculous, and volume lacking worse than before.

Pickup location on the map is still +/- half block which frustrates the living f*** out of me. Built in nav using a f***ed implementation of Google maps is so buggy.... Pax think Lyft is "better for drivers" and some say they won't take Uber for that reason alone LMAO

Comparing Uber app vs Lyft app is like comparing Olympics vs Special Olympics


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I had a "this is uber tech" scam yesterday. 
The destination was right 
around the corner. 
I picked it up and started driving. 
The guy says we need to 
confirm your phone ##
It's the # you just called
I dont have to give you the ##
He says no you dont
I drove around for 10 minutes 
and then dropped it off
Uber or Lyft will never call you
on the phone. 
Nor should you cancel
any trips when told to do so
by "uber or lyft" on the phone
You rob them instead
of them robbing you


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> What if "Official" was a 50 year old White Guy in a Suit/Tie?


A greater chance that he would tip? A greater chance that he would be toes at the curb when you arrive? A lesser chance that he would have a child with no car seat? A lesser chance he would want you to go through the McDonald's drive-through?

Should I keep going?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

One time I picked up Darkprincess420, or something like that. She lived right near me and I had the DF on at the time. Never seen her again.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> A greater chance that he would tip? A greater chance that he would be toes at the curb when you arrive? A lesser chance that he would have a child with no car seat? A lesser chance he would want you to go through the McDonald's drive-through?
> 
> Should I keep going?


It depends on your pre-conceived notions, section of town...several factors.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Doesn't matter. Any doofus name gets ignored.


We have a Senior Care Center in town that shows up as "Go Go Grandma". New drivers ignore the PING, thinking its goofy. The passengers are nice, often tip in cash, and the corporate account adds 20% tip to the app.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> We have a Senior Care Center in town that shows up as "Go Go Grandma". New drivers ignore the PING, thinking its goofy. The passengers are nice, often tip in cash, and the corporate account adds 20% tip to the app.


That would be Go Go Grandparent. I also do those rides.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That would be Go Go Grandparent. I also do those rides.


My mistake...Go Go Grandma is the local Little Sisters of the Poor organization in my Chicago suburb.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I have had a single digit a few times. As long as they answer to it when I ask their name, I don't care. Also, 10 minutes isn't that far. Now if it is 7 miles/10 minutes, f that shit. Pay me extra gas if you want me to pick up them. The more you cancel that crap, the more the rideshare company will lose. Once they pay me a bonus, I will go get them.



The Gift of Fish said:


> That would be Go Go Grandparent. I also do those rides.


I have never had GO GO Grandma tip me on the app. Sometimes they will pay cash but that company, just like autodialers that use the app, are cheap in Orange County.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OCBob said:


> I have never had GO GO Grandma tip me on the app. Sometimes they will pay cash but that company, just like autodialers that use the app, are cheap in Orange County.


I've had a few 2 or 3 dollar tips from them. While it's appreciated, older people seem to lose touch with the value of money.

It reminds me of my grandmother, who used to give me a birthday gift each year of $3. This was before online banking; I couldn't be bothered to go to the bank and deposit a check for 3 bucks so I used to just throw them away.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> Once I declined "Mojo" 10 minutes away.


Was it was Mr Mojo Risin?


----------

